# Michigan Blue 2006 750



## marcin1 (Apr 10, 2005)

Does anyone have a link to this new color, michigan blue, for the 2006 750 series? It looks like sterling gray!!!


----------



## kd2789mo (Jul 8, 2004)

marcin1 said:


> Does anyone have a link to this new color, michigan blue, for the 2006 750 series? It looks like sterling gray!!!


I've seen a large 'chip' of the Michigan Blue at the dealership. I would best describe it as the Titanium Grey with a slightly lighter blue-ish hue.
If you haven't already, you can go to this page:
http://www.bmwusa.com/vehicles/futurevehicles/new7/default.htm?source=bmwusa
and click on the
"For more details on the New 7 Series, click here to download a brochure.(pdf 2MB)"
link towards the bottom of the page. (it's too large to upload here) The vehicle in the brochure is the Moraco Blue, but provides an idea of comparison. A dealership should have 3x5" chips of the 2006 colors.


----------

